# Coopers International - English Bitter



## BOG (26/5/09)

I dropped into Daves Home brew today and while getting some yeast picked up a can of Coopers International Series - English Bitter. (I don't usually buy cans)

It's been out for a while now but still hard to find.

Does anyone have any feedback on how it turns out?

What's the suggested additives to make it a little better?

suggestions anyone?




BOG


----------



## samhighley (27/5/09)

Not sure why this is in _Brewing Competitions & Results_?


----------



## Hutch (27/5/09)

BOG said:


> I dropped into Daves Home brew today and while getting some yeast picked up a can of Coopers International Series - English Bitter. (I don't usually buy cans)
> 
> It's been out for a while now but still hard to find.
> 
> ...


Only been on the shelves since March, so it's a good one to make while fresh.
There is another thread discussing this kit, if you want more opinions/info.

I've made it, and it comes up well, if not slightly too dark for style (deep copper/brown).
They have used Styrian Goldings late in the kettle, giving it some nice character.
I would advise using a better yeast than the one under the lid - this is the standard Coopers Ale yeast, and is not really appropriate for an english Bitter.
Better alternatives would be Nottingham, or Safale S-04, or better still one of the liquid English Ale strains.
Stick with the recommended 500gm DME to make an "Ordinary Bitter" at around 3%, or add a little dex if you want slightly higher ABV.
If you want to get adventurous, steep some UK hops in a cup of boiling water, and tip the lot into the fermenter with the kit. 
Say 15-20gm of something like Goldings, Challenger, Northdown or Styrian Goldings, to name a few.


----------



## BOG (10/6/09)

Thanks for the response Hutch.

Sammy, not sure why this post ended up here. I don't believe I posted it here. (do they move?) My mistake I guess.

Maybe admin can move it to the right place or just delete it. I've got the answer now.



BOG


----------



## Carboy (10/6/09)

BOG said:


> Thanks for the response Hutch.
> 
> Sammy, not sure why this post ended up here. I don't believe I posted it here. (do they move?) My mistake I guess.
> 
> ...



Hi BOG,

I made up a batch around the middle of May and it's come out pretty good. I was playing around because there was not much info on this new kit. Here's what I set down...

1.7kg Coopers English Bitter, 1.5kg Coopers Malt Extract (Light), 250g Crystal grain (15 minutes) @ 65 degrees (in 1lt of water). 15g Pride Ringwood (10 minutes) @65 degrees and 10g Saaz (5 minutes) @ 65 degrees (in 750ml of water) hop tea strained into wort. Safale S-04 yeast dry pitched.

Might read like a pretty funny recipe, but it tastes awesome (at least to my taste buds) plus the family likes it. Comes out of the keg with a deep rich colour and nice head... I will do this again for sure :chug: .

Only observation, it's a tad on the malty side but that's most likely because I switched the recommended 500g of LDME for the 1.5kg Coopers Malt Extract (Light).

Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------

